# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Most & Least successful Storylines of last year?

## HolbyHolby

Hi guys, 

I am quite new to Holby City. However, I was wondering, what do you think are the strongest and weakest developments in Holby city in the last year? And why?

Thanks for your replies,
cheers!

----------

